# Internship in Media/TV/Film



## Vans (Oct 9, 2013)

Dear Community, 

I am a 22 year old female university student doing my BA in Applied Media and specializing in Film and Television Production. I received my education in Germany and have been living there all my life but I also have British citizenship. Currently I am doing an internship in London as part of my university studies.

In 2011 & 2012 I visited Dubai and fell in love. Nope, not with a man but with the city and all its amazing opportunities and the way of living. As I am finishing my studies in FEB 2014 and wanting to persue a MA in Fiction Film Production in Manchester as of SEP, I would love to fill the summer with an internship in Dubai. 

My main interest is film and television but I am open and qualified for all aspects of media. Before deciding to do my internship in London, I had already looked into opportunities in Dubai and directly approached a few production companies. Unfortunately some didn't offer internships or I never received a reply. 
I have currently been browsing the internet more in depth for internship opportunities but have not really been successful in finding any vacant positions. Maybe it's because I am looking so far ahead or there just aren't any positions...

Maybe you can advise me - maybe you have tips - maybe you work in media and are willing to make contact. I would be very grateful for any reply. 

Thank you very much and I hope to read a reply soon ! :fingerscrossed:

Vanessa


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Without wishing to sound too blunt, you're not going to learn anything that you're not going to learn in the UK tenfold. Mabye a few words of Arabic and loads of politics, bitchiness and worst practices.

If you can get an summer internship in the UK, don't even think about here. If you want some sun, take a holiday.


----------



## Vans (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for your response, I understand where you are coming from and do agree with you in some parts. 
But lets put it this way, I already have "bitchiness", worst practices and "unfortunate" working conditions here in the UK and I believe that nowhere you will be treated adequately and with respect as a graduate. (Which is really mean because one has spent the last 3 years working really hard and has put SO MUCH money and time into education) 
But I think enduring the above mentioned circumstances with the option of going to a beach at the weekends and living in a such fast moving city like Dubai is easier and more satisfactory 

Also, as all companies are looking for "unique people" and attributes that they think make you outstanding, I feel it would just be great to have an internship in Dubai on my CV...

I am aware that I have chosen to work in a field which isn't the easiest to succeed in (and yes I do regret it in some moments  ) but I just need to give it a shot and if I by the age of 26 nobody wants me or I don't see a semi-bright future, I will have to reorientate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Well even though Rossi is probably quite right, I do think you should see that yourself, so if you did fall in love with Dubai and you are keen to spend a summer (worst period ever) in Dubai for an internship, then you should go for it. You won't lose a thing if you do manage to find an internship.

I wish I could be any help, but one obvious suggestion; do not just apply online, it doesn't seem to work. Try to find people on LinkedIn that work in Media in Dubai and talk to them. Show that you are ready to not get paid, or not even require sponsorship for visa (you can just go to Oman 1-2 times or pay 710AED to extend visa to 60 days). That worked for a friend of mine as the company didn't want all the hassle for an intern.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Can you speak Arabic? If not I'll doubt you'll get anywhere.

Also an internship in Dubai will be about as useful as a summer spent making wedding videos when it comes to the real world. Companies don't want "unique people", they want people that can get the job done with the minimum of fuss.

Unless you're using your intership to network and set yourself up with serious career contacts go work in a bar in Spain. You'll get the beach and at least some pocket money for your labour.


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Vanessa

I have been living here in Dubai for over 20 years, and let me tell you, it is definitely a land of opportunity. 
However, if an internship is all you're looking for, I honestly don't think that's worth all the trouble. You're more likely to find a better one in the UK, one that you can really benefit from. Internships in Dubai, in my opinion, are a joke. 

If you do decide to move here long-term, then yes, that's probably the best thing you'll ever do. The quality of life here is great, it's a tax haven, and a great melting pot. And coming from the UK, you're going to love the weather here. 

While it does help to know Arabic, you'll do just fine without it. The locals here make up for about only 10% of the total population, and the remaining is made up of a majority of non-Arabic speakers as well. Also, the top management in most private firms are usually Westerners and other non-Arabic speakers. It is not hard to find a good job.

Bookmark these websites - internsme. com and gradberry. com. They're mainly for fresh graduates. However, I doubt you'll find something now since you're looking for next summer. Register with them, and they'll keep sending you job alerts.

All the very best!


----------



## Vans (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply SC88 !
I looking for an internship because already finding a job with "just" a Bachelor seems unfortunately a little utopic  

I will sign up to those sites and we will see how everything turns out. Thank you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Try contacting Filmworks in Studio City or 24TwentyFour - they're probably the 2 biggest companies here.


----------

